# ground breaker cylinders



## sreynolds (Aug 3, 2015)

I need some help. Do you think this cylinder would work for a ground breaker???

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MAL-16-x-50-Double-Action-AlumInum-Alloy-Mini-Air-CylInder-/251947582539?hash=item3aa93f044b:g:-6YAAOSw3ydVw1F3


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

i think so, the piston only moves 50 millimeters (approx 2 inch)

i presume this is for the arm/elbow/shoulder movement?


----------



## sreynolds (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks for your opinion BillyVanpire. yes it's for arm/elbow/shoulder movement. I guess i cant go wrong At $5.45 each


----------

